# URGENT....BOOK NORFOLK LINE BY 31/1/05 FOR ONLY £88 RETURN



## 89436 (May 23, 2005)

I have seen many threads already this year telling people about this deal but it obviously hasnt got through to everyone as people are still paying £100 + for a crossing..If you go to norfolkline and book before the end of tomorrow to sail anytime in the next year you can have a limitless time over the sea for only £88 return.If you need to change times then they do not charge you to re-book unlike many ferry companies and their is plenty of space width wise unlike speedferries who limit you to 2 metres wide.I travelled with norfolk line last year and although a slighty longer crossing at 2 hours and being slightly higher in France when you arrive you are only a few minutes from the motorway unlike Calais where you have to travel a while to get to a major road....If you pick a prime time crossing then you pay £10 extra in both England and France but if time doesnt matter then £88 is the total.....Go to their website tomorrow and save yourself a fortune


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We have booked with Norfolk line, £108 return inc, length and weight penalties, (8.0mtr long 4000kg weight) for height of summer season, on-line booking engine was down on Friday, rung them 1st thing Sat a.m. and got the same deal!

https://travel.norfolkline.com/passenger/default.asp

As Pecker says, you can change your booking arrangements at anytime it's free, but due to the low-cost special offer, if you cancel your booking then I'm afraid you've had it!

£108 for nearly 3 weeks in France.....2 adults and 1 child in a large M/H..deal of the year!!  cheapest quote I've had is £288 return from Dover.

Regards M&D


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline*

Hi to all, Made my booking with norfolkline £88.00 less my early booking offer of £10.00 total cost of return trip =£78.00, and was told the offer has been extended


----------

